# Would this make an old goose?



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok so this weekend my dad and I went out on a canada goose hunt. We ended up shooting 4 huge honkers. My dad shot one that you could see white feathers speckling about the black on the head. Has anyone seen this before if so what happens? It was not tons but you could see white specks in the black on the head and when you looked close it looks like someone's head who is starting to grey and you can see specks of gray hair in with their own. Just curious, wish I had some close up pics but I don't.


----------



## RUSHOUTDOORS (Nov 2, 2012)

Ive shot many geese that have white patches in there head..i do not honestly think it has anything to do with the age of the bird just the way it was born.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

I call them grey brows and it happens when they get really old. I have shot a few grey brows and they are huge birds!


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

The GIANT subspecies have this, and I have seen this show up in some Lessers I have one mounted with a full unibrow. The genes came from the original Giant Canadian Geese.


----------



## WBSwaterfowl (Feb 14, 2013)

We shoot one every once in a while like that. I'll see if I can find a pic and get some info.


----------



## WBSwaterfowl (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorry I couldn't find better pics. It seems like we always kill them early in the season which makes me believe they are younger birds. The bottom pic is from July, you can see where the grey "could" come from.


----------

